# Don't Forget These Optics For SHTF



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

So I am blind as a bat. If I don't have contacts or glasses I am completely screwed.

For prepping I have started stock piling contact lenses in my prescription and figure even if it changes something is better than nothing. (It hasn't changed measurably in years).

THAT SAID...for those of you thinking that you might lose or break glasses in SHTF I want you to know there are options out there.

I found this site online through Viking Preparedness channel on Youtube.

They took my health care spending account card and I didn't need to provide a receipt for proof of it being a health expenditure so it worked out very well.

I took some pictures of the model I got and some screen shots. I am all in for $60 bucks on the model I got including the prescription (model # is in the screenshot) after shipping on this pair and they are very stout plastic.

http://www.zennioptical.com/prescription-sports-glasses-742823.html

They are ridiculously comfortable as well.

Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Good info.


----------



## XDs (Nov 24, 2015)

Good info. For those of us that work in manufacturing or oil field ect. Check to see what your company does for reimbursement for prescription safety glasses. The company I work for does one set of prescription safety glasses every year. The ones I get are pretty tough and haven't had a set break yet. I wear em riding and shooting. And when the year is up I store my old ones and wear the new ones. I've probably got five good sets hanging around the house.

In addendum. My eye care program through work will also do either a twelve month set of disposables at no cost. Or one set of normal glasses per year. Haven't been doing the contact thing for two long. But a six month set of disposables easily lasts me the entire year.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I keep my old sets of glasses too. One in the glove box, one in the carry-on, sunglasses wherever I can't find them.


----------



## XDs (Nov 24, 2015)

My optometrist has this type. Also check with your health and safety. Cause some jobs allow for the company to pay for transition lenses.


----------

